# Canon 24-70 f/2.8L error 01 FRUSTRATIONS!!!



## jumpman73 (Apr 20, 2012)

First off, I'm new to the site and I've seen this is an awesome forum and I look forward to learning from all of you.


Currently I own a Canon 5D Mark II. Most of the time I shoot with the EF 24-70 f/2.8L. I've owned that lens since 2009. Recently I've been getting Error 01 "check the lens contact...." message randomly. This only happens when I am shooting with an aperture of f/3.2 or smaller. I never get the message at f/2.8. I've sent the lens in to CPS twice already. It definitely happens less frequent but it still happens randomly which is not only annoying but also causes missed opportunities on shots. First time CPS received it they changed out the focus assembly. The 2nd time they got it they changed the collar. They are now recommending that I send in my body with the lens. 

My other lenses are not having this issue with my body but CPS thinks there might be something going on specifically with the 24-70 and my 5D mark ii. Fortunately, they are loaning out a 1DS Mark iii to me while my 5dmiii is out. 

Has anyone else had this issue or heard of it? I feel like CPS is just trying any solution in hopes that it fixes it since the problem happens randomly.

I joked with Canon reps that they placed a bug in my lens so that I'm forced to get the new version in July.
Please help!


----------



## Robert Welch (Apr 20, 2012)

I've used my 24-70L on my 5DmkIII without a problem, sounds like it is an issue just with your particular lens. Hopefully they will find what's wrong with it.


----------



## rollno22 (Apr 25, 2012)

Have just sent my 100-400 for the same issue and the engineer told me that IS might be faulty. am still to get a RCA and cost.


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 25, 2012)

Error 01 is usually caused from a contact/communication issue between the camera and the lens. Try cleaning the contact on the lens with a pencil eraser. Polish up the ones on the body as well. This might fix your problem.


----------

